# What size colony of roaches



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

do i need for 1 veiled chameleon and 2 leos to live off?

crickets are being phased out, they somehow keep appearing in the house :bash:


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

What kinda roaches you thinking of keeping?


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

Burpy said:


> What kinda roaches you thinking of keeping?


turkish or dubia


----------



## mr_b_nwuk (Oct 11, 2009)

*Selling these on ebay*

Humble apologies for plugging my own listing - am sure a moderator may remove this posting thefore - but here goes...

Am not a business, I just have too far many Dubia for my own use and am trying to thin stocks a little.


30 DUBIA Roaches (ADULT) on eBay (end time 03-Aug-10 14:25:56 BST)


30 DUBIA Roaches (LARGE) - reptile live food on eBay (end time 03-Aug-10 14:33:28 BST)


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

JPP said:


> turkish or dubia


Well I'd go for Dubia of your already getting sick of crickets roaming your house :lol2:
I know turks can climb and are hellish fast, unlike dubies.

Dubies can take a while to get a colony up and running, even with only 2 mouths to feed, but if you buy a big enough colony from the get go, then you can be up and running straight away. 

I guess with 2 mouths to feed, I'd go for about 85 breeding females, with their accompanying males (3 females to 1 male) and as many large, med and small as you can get your hands on! But i'd be looking and getting 1000 roaches to start striaght off.

Of course you could also get a smaller quantity, and wait for them to grow into adults and start breeding, but this takes patience, which is one thing I don't have :blush:

Check out some of the setups on youtube, I found especially useful Moose9900's vids as he shows what can be acheived with a good setup and a large starter colony and Ian Haggerty from the roach ranch who also has setup and care sheet vids on there. There are numerious others too...

IF you go for patience, it could be up to 6 months before you can start feeding from your colony...but it is defo the cheaper option.

PS. The above auction is good way of getting females, but only getting 10 females and 20 males means your gonna have to feed off most of those males straight away.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

I think best option would be to buy 200 turkistan roaches then wait 3 months and you should be good. I think there is some people selling 200 on here for around £15 and that would be plenty to get you going.: victory:

I think the adult dubs would be too big and dubs don't breed very well if your feeding off the little ones.

Here is a guide I made on breeding both turks and dubs
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/552178-guineas-guide-roaches-lots-pics.html


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'd recommend getting some from Toad http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/food-classifieds/554165-turkish-roaches-red-runners.html

All of them were adults/large and nice and healthy. They've been laying egg cases like crazy.


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Burpy said:


> Well I'd go for Dubia of your already getting sick of crickets roaming your house :lol2:
> I know turks can climb and are hellish fast, unlike dubies.
> 
> Dubies can take a while to get a colony up and running, even with only 2 mouths to feed, but if you buy a big enough colony from the get go, then you can be up and running straight away.
> ...


Really? I've got a colony of turks and they can't climb the RUB they're in.
As for the numbers you suggested I don't think that many will be needed. 1000 roaches for 2 geckos and a yemen? I bought about 300 (mainly nymphs) a couple of months ago and now I have tonnes of them. If the OP bought 1000 they would be overrun with roaches within 6 months even if they fed their animals as much as they could eat every day.
I'd PM Blatta and see if he can sort you out with some, he was really cheap.


----------



## Tropical (Mar 18, 2010)

Burpy said:


> Well I'd go for Dubia of your already getting sick of crickets roaming your house :lol2:
> I know turks can climb and are hellish fast, unlike dubies.
> 
> Dubies can take a while to get a colony up and running, even with only 2 mouths to feed, but if you buy a big enough colony from the get go, then you can be up and running straight away.
> ...


Turks can't climb!!!!


----------



## Catfud (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm thinking about breeding some dubia for my bosc, now what size colony would I roughly need to be feeding off 50 or so large each week?

Also what size colony would fit into a 2ft x 1ft x 1ft RUB?

Thanks


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Tropical said:


> Turks can't climb!!!!


There seems to be some confusion over this turks can definitely climb very well every time I put some in with my bearded dragon they will climb straight to the top of the viv. If I put dubia in the same viv they can't climb the sides.

If the surface is clean smooth plastic or clean glass they can't climb it but any thing else they will happily run up including the corners of a fish tank where it is joined together. 
Dubs can climb some surfaces but not nearly as well as turks.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Catfud said:


> I'm thinking about breeding some dubia for my bosc, now what size colony would I roughly need to be feeding off 50 or so large each week?
> 
> Also what size colony would fit into a 2ft x 1ft x 1ft RUB?
> 
> Thanks


You would need a huge colony which would cost you a few hundred or you can get your self 100 adults of them and a year later they might be ready to start feeding off of.

No I don't that size rub would be big enough : victory:


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

oops i forgot about this thread :bash:
im going to be selling/swapping the geckos for a snake as i have no space in my room to move
so all i will need is a colony to feed the yemen
oh yea its the noise of the crix that bother me , my dad on the other hand seems to find them in his bed :lol2:


----------

